# Cavs @ Nets | Game #65 | 3/12/2008



## remy23

_*Game 65*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(37-27) @* *New Jersey Nets** (26-38)*

_*Wednesday, March 12, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSN Ohio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Izod Center*, East Rutherford, New Jersey










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The Cleveland Cavaliers have been able to weather injuries, mostly because LeBron James is a triple-double threat in every game. That type of all-around play is what the slumping New Jersey Nets miss most since trading Jason Kidd.
> 
> After another sparkling performance from James, the Cavaliers look to end their struggles in New Jersey when they face the punchless Nets on Wednesday night.
> 
> James tallied his seventh triple-double of the season Monday night, finishing with 24 points, 10 rebounds and 11 assists in Cleveland’s 88-80 win over Portland.
> 
> It was the third-triple double in 12 games for James, who has 17 for his career.
> 
> “It’s scary, it really is,” Cavaliers swingman Wally Szczerbiak said. “It’s pretty special being on this team and seeing him day in and day out. Being able to watch it, the fans are probably watching the best basketball player in the world. It’s arguable between him and Kobe (Bryant), and I’m going to argue for him every day.”
> 
> James had 29 points, eight assists and six rebounds against the Nets (26-38) on Dec. 14, but the Cavaliers (37-27) lost 105-97. It was Cleveland’s 10th loss in its last 11 games in New Jersey.
> 
> The Cavaliers have lost their two games against the Nets this season, the first of which was played in Cleveland. But James missed that contest due to a sprained left index finger, and New Jersey has been sinking in the Eastern Conference standings since trading Kidd to Dallas.
> 
> The Nets were in playoff position before dealing Kidd, but have lost nine of 12 since and are now one-half game behind Atlanta for the eighth postseason spot. New Jersey has lost six straight, averaging 84.3 points while shooting 39.5 percent from the field in that span.
> 
> The Nets clearly miss Kidd’s dynamic play at point guard. The veteran leads the NBA with 12 triple-doubles, and has 99 for his career.
> 
> After a 91-73 loss Monday night to Houston - which has won 19 straight - New Jersey will host a Cleveland team that has played well in recent weeks. The Cavaliers have won eight of their last 11 and are 10 games over .500 for the first time this season.
> 
> Cleveland has played five straight games without Zydrunas Ilgauskas (back), but has won four of those contests. Cavaliers coach Mike Brown doesn’t know when his 7-foot-3 center will return.
> 
> Cleveland has been dealing with injuries all season. Guards Sasha Pavlovic (sprained left foot) and Daniel Gibson (sprained left ankle) are also out.
> 
> New Jersey has remained relatively healthy, but a lack of chemistry has been hurting the club. The Nets have lost all five games point guard Devin Harris has started.
> 
> Harris, whom the Nets acquired from the Mavericks as part of the Kidd trade, had 10 points on 3-of-10 shooting versus the Rockets. With Harris orchestrating the offense, New Jersey shot 30.4 percent (24-of-79) from the field. The Nets’ 28 first-half points and 47 points after three quarters were season lows.
> 
> “It’s always frustrating when we try to get to the hole and don’t make our shots,” New Jersey swingman Vince Carter said.
> 
> Carter, averaging 20.3 points per game, has been held to 13 or less in three of his last four contests.


----------



## futuristxen

“It’s scary, it really is,” Cavaliers swingman Wally Szczerbiak said. “It’s pretty special being on this team and seeing him day in and day out. Being able to watch it, the fans are probably watching the best basketball player in the world. It’s arguable between him and Kobe (Bryant), and I’m going to argue for him every day.”

Attaboy Wally.


----------



## hendrix2430

futuristxen said:


> “It’s scary, it really is,” Cavaliers swingman Wally Szczerbiak said. “It’s pretty special being on this team and seeing him day in and day out. Being able to watch it, the fans are probably watching the best basketball player in the world. It’s arguable between him and Kobe (Bryant), and I’m going to argue for him every day.”
> 
> Attaboy Wally.


Yeah, I remember reading that on hoopshype. So far, Wally's 100% team, and that's great.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> “It’s scary, it really is,” Cavaliers swingman Wally Szczerbiak said. “It’s pretty special being on this team and seeing him day in and day out. Being able to watch it, the fans are probably watching the best basketball player in the world. It’s arguable between him and Kobe (Bryant), and I’m going to argue for him every day.”
> 
> Attaboy Wally.


Wally knows where his bread is buttered.


----------



## Brandname

Wally hasn't gelled with Lebron quite yet. Which is weird since he's traditionally a very good shooter. I'm hoping it'll come together soon. Boobie should give him some pointers on where to move when Lebron starts his drive. Boobie is the best at that.


----------



## Brandname

Starts out pretty rough, identical to the Blazers game the other day.


----------



## hendrix2430

jeez, horrible start


----------



## Brandname

We might want to start defending. They're 8/8 and it would be nice to have them shoot less than 100% for the game.


----------



## Brandname

oh crap... Dick Bavetta AND Violet Palmer???

My blood pressure is going to be through the roof!


----------



## hendrix2430

nets 9-9! :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname

10/10


----------



## Brandname

Wait, I guess that missed dunk by Carter will count as a shot.


----------



## hendrix2430

the nets are on fire


----------



## Brandname

Very lackadaisical start. ugh


----------



## hendrix2430

somebody ****ing guard Kristic!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430

It's like every team plays us like we're the NBA champs or something...like we have a huge bullseye on our back.


----------



## Brandname

I just don't like Devin Harris's game at all.


----------



## bluecro

Brandname what do you have against Devin Harris.


----------



## Brandname

bluecro said:


> Brandname what do you have against Devin Harris.


He could be a very good player, but he does that offensive flop thing that I really really hate.


----------



## HB

Devin Brown is a nice player for you guys


----------



## bluecro

Lebron is just a monster Boki held his arm and he still got it in.


----------



## Brandname

Isn't Dwayne Jones supposed to be a shot blocker? He has like zero presence around the rim.


----------



## hendrix2430

****


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Devin Brown is a nice player for you guys


I've been very impressed with him this year.

I can't believe how good you guys look right now.


----------



## futuristxen

Eeesh.


----------



## bluecro

This is the best I have seen the Nets play all year.


----------



## hendrix2430

Game on pace for final score of 152-92 :worthy:


----------



## HB

I can't believe it either. Realistically I know Bron is going to destroy the team


----------



## Brandname

Wally hits the jumper.

If there was ever a night where we need him to find his stride.

Damn the Nets are looking crazy good right now.


----------



## Brandname

Devin Brown got bailed out there, lol. I don't think he had anywhere to go with that.


----------



## Brandname

Finally, some defense. 24 second violation. 

We need to outplay them from here on out if we want to get back in this one.


----------



## hendrix2430

need some stops


----------



## hendrix2430

nice hussle wally


----------



## Brandname

I have no idea how Lebron sneaks some of those things in the basket. Crazy stuff.


----------



## bluecro

God the Nets will probaly blow this game.


----------



## Brandname

Damn, some of the usual shots near the rim just aren't going in.


----------



## hendrix2430

nets just plain lucky our shots aren't going in here


----------



## Brandname

Thank god that offensive foul was called. They hit the shot afterwards.

Sometimes you aren't going to be able to win no matter how you play. This has been one of those nights so far. They're shooting so well.


----------



## Brandname

hendrix2430 said:


> nets just plain lucky our shots aren't going in here


They're hustling a lot on defense. They seem really fired up right now.


----------



## Brandname

Watching Lebron shoot FTs here, I have no trouble believing he's 260.


----------



## Brandname

It actually feels like it should be more than a 12 point game.


----------



## hendrix2430

crazy...


----------



## Brandname

Wally playing really well so far.


----------



## hendrix2430

wally! Atta boy


----------



## Brandname

Holy mother of god, what an awesome sequence by Lebron.


----------



## hendrix2430

LOL! Jesus, Lebron with the crazy block then the and 1...wow!


----------



## hendrix2430

Awesome, AWESOME D by Lebron


----------



## Brandname

That was a really good play by Harris there.


----------



## HB

Honestly Lebron James is toying with the mortals. The guy is not human


----------



## Brandname

Whew, that was reeeeally close to a good block.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a block!


----------



## hendrix2430

that was clean


----------



## hendrix2430

Come on guys, we need cut it down to 5 or 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah can some other Cavs please decide to play here? Down 9 again thanks to some lax D and poor rebounding


----------



## bluecro

That serves you for last year when Pavlovic got the "block" on Kidd in the playoffs in game one,that clinched the win for you.


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Honestly Lebron James is toying with the mortals. The guy is not human


I honestly don't think people have really appreciated the kind of season he's having beyond his stats this year. Nobody really likes to watch the Cavs that much, but his defensive intensity and all around play has really been incredible this year. 

Shame injuries have depleted our season so much because we would have a really good record otherwise.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wally can you please hit open shots


----------



## Brandname

RJ has a really weird FT stroke.


----------



## Pioneer10

bluecro said:


> That serves you for last year when Pavlovic got the "block" on Kidd in the playoffs in game one,that clinched the win for you.


that was a clean block by Pavlovic


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a terrific left handed finish by Lebron


----------



## HB

Brandname said:


> I honestly don't think people have really appreciated the kind of season he's having beyond his stats this year. Nobody really likes to watch the Cavs that much, but his defensive intensity and all around play has really been incredible this year.
> 
> Shame injuries have depleted our season so much because we would have a really good record otherwise.


Well I'd watch him more BUT he already has an army of followers in you guys. Great player though, I think he should be MVP


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was Wally doing there? West was wide open in the corner


----------



## Brandname

If Lebron isn't 260 now, he wasn't 240 when he came into the league.


----------



## Pioneer10

This is pathetic: these other smucks aren't doing anything but making dumb decisions


----------



## Brandname

That was PATHETIC Devin Brown. That's Lamar Odom-esque.


----------



## bluecro

Lebron is a beast but the rest of the Cavs...not so much.


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Well I'd watch him more BUT he already has an army of followers in you guys. Great player though, I think he should be MVP


lol, are you trying to say we're annoying?


----------



## hendrix2430

well, aside from Lebron, pathetic first half. Nets shooting 63%, oturebounding us 21-16, 5 Tos to our 7...pathetic.


----------



## HB

Brandname said:


> lol, are you trying to say we're annoying?


Nah not at all


----------



## Pioneer10

West is a bit of a TO machine. Wally is 3-6 but man some of his decision making is not good and he should be shooting a better percentage considering some of the looks he did get.

I hate all these injuries: we really need Boobie and Z for games like this


----------



## Brandname

bluecro said:


> Lebron is a beast but the rest of the Cavs...not so much.


We're also still missing 2 of our top 4 players though. Still not sure how this team will look when healthy.


----------



## hendrix2430

BTW, WTF happened to Delonte. We're not using him like we should AT ALL. 

I mean, if we're gonna play like this, why have a PG out there?


----------



## Pioneer10

hendrix2430 said:


> BTW, WTF happened to Delonte. We're not using him like we should AT ALL.
> 
> I mean, if we're gonna play like this, why have a PG out there?


They really should play some pick and roll with him instead of just going to Lebron every single play to throw something different at the Nets. Mike Brown ain't that imaginative though. Really pathetic decision not to hire an offensive assitant: it's really handicapped us at times.


----------



## Brandname

Joe Smith's jumper is awesome.


----------



## Brandname

Man do we miss Z.


----------



## Pioneer10

This defensive is pathetic: double team Josh Boone? That led to RJ's wide open jumper


----------



## bluecro

Nets lead back up to 17


----------



## Brandname

Come on... this is ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Come on... this is ridiculous.


You deserve to lose badly when your defenders think double teaming Josh Boone is the right move


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Cavs are a bad road team right now.

Think about it. We lost at Milwaukee, Chicago, needed a miracle game from LBJ to win at NYK, now we are losing to a team that has lost their last 5 games. 

Injuries are a part of it yeah but we are just a ****ty road team right now.


----------



## Basel

LeBron's last block in this game in the 2nd quarter was awesome, as well as the one he had on Devin Harris, even though they said it was goaltending. I love blocks like that...you just never see them coming.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Embarassing.


----------



## Brandname

One guy came to play today. Give me a break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Delonte is playing terrible


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf is west doing? West is playing absolutely terrible


----------



## HB

Yeah looks like the team owes Bron an apology today


----------



## Brandname

Nice block by Carter there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on LBJ - WTF was that

Andy having a terrible game too


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Come on LBJ - WTF was that
> 
> Andy having a terrible game too


I can't blame Lebron for that. He's trying to make something out of nothing here. He had to dodge Nenad just to get there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

42-18 points in the paint???? 

WOW


----------



## Brandname

He went for the block there. Hard foul, but no intent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets are getting layups every damn possession.

Our defense is AWFUL. I mean straight TERRIBLE across the board. 

Andy really disappointing tonight


----------



## Brandname

Crazy how Boone bounced off Bron like that though. Boone's a pretty big guy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Refs missed an obvious goal tend. That's killer as we need to get this lead under 10 before the end of the 3rd


----------



## Brandname

That was a goaltend on Lebron's shot.

Of course, Violet Palmer and Dick Bavetta are officiating, so I guess nothing is obvious.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice footwork on that low post move by LBJ

Lead down to 11 again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> That was a goaltend on Lebron's shot.
> 
> Of course, Violet Palmer and Dick Bavetta are officiating, so I guess nothing is obvious.


Yeah that is pretty much the worst ref combination you can draw. Especially Palmer


----------



## hendrix2430

If we can get the lead down to 8 or so at the end of the 3rd, we might have a shot


----------



## Brandname

Damnit, we're in the penalty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's a killer 3rd foul. 

Puts the Nets in the penalty and gives LBJ his 3rd


----------



## Brandname

3 fouls through 3 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was an amazing layup attempt there


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That was an amazing layup attempt there


Reminded me of his attempted dunk on Bosh where he got fouled.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin pathetic defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ughh I hate Nachbar

We just can't get over the hump. Looks like another 4th qtr comeback attempt - boy haven't seen that before


----------



## Pioneer10

This is the worst defense I think I've seen the Cavs play. Everything's a layup or wide open 3


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ughh I hate Nachbar
> 
> We just can't get over the hump. Looks like another 4th qtr comeback attempt - boy haven't seen that before


Nachbar reminds me of a slightly worse version of last year's Pavlovic and a much better version of this year's Pavlovic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on! Move the damn ball Lebron!

I hate when he does that :azdaja:

That was killer. Chance to get it to single digits after 2 missed FT's and we get nothing


----------



## Brandname

Lebron gets the ball, and everyone stops moving on offense. I don't get it. He'll get you the ball if you get open.


----------



## Brandname

Horrible end to the quarter there. Bad last minute by Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't even know if I want to watch the 4th qtr.

What a terrible effort put forth by this team. Unbelievable.


----------



## Brandname

Maybe the Nets have some fans by the court who could heckle Lebron for us?


----------



## Brandname

Let Marcus Williams shoot that. Don't leave Nachbar.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nachbar just killing every run we make


----------



## Brandname

Maybe Carter-ball can get us back in this game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on AV hit that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs just can't convert open shots. 

Andy has to hit that


----------



## Brandname

Man, Devin really lost Jefferson on that play.


----------



## Pioneer10

4 point play?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great shot by LBJ

I'll be amazed if he can lead another 4th qtr comeback, he hasn't come out the entire 2nd half..


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf Lebron hit your damn FT's


----------



## Brandname

Damn, we really needed that shot Damon.

I think that was a bad call against RJ. Wasn't AV in the circle?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

GOOD timeout by Mike Brown.

We HAVE to convert here to cut it to 6


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's missed FT's are really hurting us right now. 5 missed ones


----------



## ChiBron

LeBron's FT shooting could end up deciding this game. I think there's only been one game this season where his FT shooting cost Cleveland a game.


----------



## Brandname

Man Nachbar is irritating to play against, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is AMAZING.

What a competitor. Just love watching him play..


----------



## ChiBron

Varejao has really been brutal today.


----------



## Pioneer10

Devin Brown is making Sasha and Wally expendable


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is AMAZING.
> 
> What a competitor. Just love watching him play..


lol, and people say MY mood changes quickly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

OMG I hate when Carter does that stupid move where he flails around off the pick


----------



## Brandname

What a weak call on Carter. That move where he flings his head back like he got shot is really lame. Chauncey-esque.


----------



## Pioneer10

This makes no sense: why call that foul on AV now when they;ve been letting him do that whole game? Violet Palmer is terrible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

2pt game!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Pavetta!!!

DAMN IT


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF: another terrible call in a row. Bavetta and Violet Palmer together


----------



## Brandname

Tough call against Bron there. They were both just kinda going parallel to each other, lol.


----------



## Basel

LeBron with his 5th foul...that was big...should be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Thats a big foul cause you know the Nets are gonna flop away the rest of the game 

He won't drive as aggressively


----------



## Pioneer10

OMG: Bavetta with the ****ing makeup call


----------



## Brandname

I think they should have just not called the foul on Lebron because of Carter's previous flop.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Pavetta getting flustered and trying to call a bunch of touch fouls


----------



## Pioneer10

This is a terribly reffing. now the Nets getting screwed


----------



## Brandname

Man, how does Palmer still have a job? She's the worst.

And Bavetta calls the weakest foul of the night on Carter. He hardly touched Lebron.

These two refs are clowns.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Stupid shot by Lebron. 

Need a conversion here to get it back to 1


----------



## Brandname

Damon on Harris? Maybe I don't quite understand the rationale...


----------



## Pioneer10

Bavetta and Palmer are ruining this game. Let the dude's play


----------



## Basel

That was a terrible shot by LeBron...no idea why he would take that.

Regardless, I think the Cavs will win this game. The Nets will keep settling for jump shots, which is a good thing for you guys.


----------



## Brandname

Bad calls both ways.

I knew these refs would get really frustrating tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's the downside to LBJ playing aggressive defense. He gets in foul trouble we are screwed


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Damon on Harris? Maybe I don't quite understand the rationale...


Problem is there protecting James by putting him on Nochbar, no one else is available for Harris.


----------



## Pioneer10

And there is no way I want to see West in there again: have to go with Damon good or bad


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> That was a terrible shot by LeBron...no idea why he would take that.
> 
> Regardless, I think the Cavs will win this game. The Nets will keep settling for jump shots, which is a good thing for you guys.


He usually takes 1-2 shots a game that just leave you scratching your head.


----------



## Basel

Oh, and for the record, I agree that Bavetta and Palmer are two terrible referees. It's hard to believe they are both reffing the same. Stern shouldn't let this happen again. Seems like there's been more than a few bad calls for both teams.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron ball won't work down the stretch - Nets are triple teaming him at halfcourt


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and for the record, I agree that Bavetta and Palmer are two terrible referees. It's hard to believe they are both reffing the same. Stern shouldn't let this happen again. Seems like there's been more than a few bad calls for both teams.


He just wanted to consolidate all the fan anger into only one game.


----------



## Brandname

What the hell was that Andy?!?!

Oh my god...


----------



## Pioneer10

Wth Av?


----------



## Pioneer10

AV with another Duncan/Spurs moment


----------



## hendrix2430

**** **** ****!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Stupid offense down the stretch. Lebron pick and roll is not gonna work, the Nets are sending 3 people

Wally and Devin have to CUT TO THE BASKET


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'd bring in Joe Smith


----------



## Basel

Anderson Varejao should never have the ball at the perimeter and try to dribble towards the basket. He can't dribble the ball for ****. 

The fact that LeBron tripped and fell on defense didn't help, either.


----------



## hendrix2430

Once Again, AV should NEVER shoot down the strech, when the game's on the line.


----------



## Pioneer10

Finally somebody finished


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why does Wally play so much???


----------



## Brandname

ugh


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF terrbile D by AV there: totally out of position.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

****


----------



## Brandname

Well this is just pathetic.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin Wally sucks. I'm sorry but wtf that was the most rushed shot you can put up


----------



## hendrix2430

Wtf...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nets played smart. They are all over Lebron and the rest of our guys are just blowing everything outside of Damon. 

We REALLY need to get Boobie and Z back. Damn it.


----------



## Pioneer10

West for 3!!


----------



## Basel

I think Devin Brown was the only other player to really step it up tonight for you guys, as well as Damon Jones (late in the game only).

It boggles my mind that LeBron can put up these numbers and have his team still possibly lose.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Smart play by LBJ. Almost got the and-1..


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit it didn't go down


----------



## Brandname

Damn, Lebron almost could have finished that.


----------



## hendrix2430

come on Lebron, sink those FTs...


----------



## Basel

The game is going to come down to free throws.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Prob is the Nets have alot of good FT shooters. I think at some point we are gonna have to hit a 3...


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> I think Devin Brown was the only other player to really step it up tonight for you guys, as well as Damon Jones (late in the game only).
> 
> It boggles my mind that LeBron can put up these numbers and have his team still possibly lose.


The rest of the team is mentally weak. They think Lebron is just going to come out and save the day. He's not perfect, but the mistakes he makes are few and far between compared to the other guys out there.

I understand we're still trying to work in the chemistry, but they're also outhustling us. And that's unacceptable.


----------



## hendrix2430

what to do?


----------



## Pioneer10

If we would have just got AV to play like he did the last two games we would have won this in a blowout. Instead only Devin Brown and Jones showed up tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Cavs really need to stop with this 4th qtr comeback stuff.

It's just getting old. Come out and play with energy from the opening tip - you have no room for error in games like this


----------



## Basel

By the way, this looks very similar to that game you guys lost against the Bucks...Cavs down late...looking like they're going to lose...then they tie things up...but Bucks win at the buzzer. I could see this possible happening...


----------



## Brandname

Yeah AV really played a bad game.


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> By the way, this looks very similar to that game you guys lost against the Bucks...Cavs down late...looking like they're going to lose...then they tie things up...but Bucks win at the buzzer. I could see this possible happening...


lol, thanks.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wtf???????


----------



## Brandname

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Unbelievable.


----------



## HB

Damn!


----------



## hendrix2430

****!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin pathetic


----------



## Brandname

Like I said, they just outhustled us.


----------



## Brandname

That looked knee-on-knee.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we would have won this game if Joe Smith had gotten that rebound. Incredible.


----------



## hendrix2430

Vince carter...arrg.....


----------



## Brandname

Lebron can't miss that Ft. Ouch. He usually doesn't miss them late.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man what a pathetic loss. I can't believe I wasted 3 hrs watching this crap


----------



## Pioneer10

This has to be one of the must ****ing aggravating losses. We played like **** but because the other team sucked we stayed in it till despite sucking till we crapped it away at end anyway


----------



## hendrix2430

I'm pissed right now. We could have won this game...


----------



## Brandname

Pathetic game by just about everyone.


----------



## HB

Basel57 said:


> That was a terrible shot by LeBron...no idea why he would take that.
> 
> Regardless, I think the Cavs will win this game. The Nets will keep settling for jump shots, which is a good thing for you guys.


Nuh-uh!

Tough win for the Nets though. Bron almost pulled it off


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. Closer than we had a right to be tonight. Still trying to get the chemistry right. A lot of these turnovers are just completely sloppy. We'll get it figured out though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You dig yourself a hole like that in the 1st qtr you are almost guaranteed a loss. 

Can't come out with that kind of effort. Inexcusable.


----------



## Brandname

It's the lack of hustle that really disturbs me.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

And what the hell was wrong with Andy tonight? He was beyond terrible


----------



## ChiBron

Hate to put this on LeBron since he was abt the only player Cavalier who played well today...but 16-23 from the FT line man...that's the game right there.


----------



## Brandname

Andy is making some really bad decisions since coming back from his injury.


----------



## hendrix2430

Ridiculous loss. Everyone on the team should be ashamed right now...(in my best Jim Mora voice) Playoffs?... Playoffs? are you kidding me?

We can't lose a game like that (no disrespect to the Nets, they played hard) and expect to beat Detroit or Boston in the playoffs. I'm just pissed off right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> It's the lack of hustle that really disturbs me.


What's annoying is the team has been doing this all year. They suck the whole game and then turn it up and try to win late. 

I don't think it's a coincidence that Lebron's energy is the highest in the 2nd/4th qtr's and thats when our team plays the best either. 

Our team is still helpless without him going all out which is pathetic


----------



## Brandname

SPMJ said:


> Hate to put this on LeBron since he was abt the only player Cavalier who played well today...but 16-23 from the FT line man...that's the game right there.


You could put a similar stat up for anyone though. Heck, outside of Lebron the rest of the team shot 39% collectively.

But yeah, his FTs really need to improve. They had been much better until tonight though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

As bad as we played, if Joe Smith had gotten that wide open ****ing rebound on the FT miss I am almost 100% sure we would have won.


----------



## Pioneer10

AV, Wally, and West were just terrrible on defense tonight. Just out of position, bad positioning on the boards. Pathetic

Sasha better get up to game speed quick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bah I'm out. We suck - I feel bad for everyone here who wasted 3hrs of their lives watching that crap. 

Embarrassing.


----------



## futuristxen

Devin Brown had a good game


----------



## SamTheMan67

Pioneer I think you may be too hard on wally. Granted his shot has been sucking, but he played very solid defense the first half contesting every shot.. even giving vince a tough time on stretches. The second half he was coming out hard on picks and doubles and no one was helping on his man and rotating so that shouldnt be his fault.


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bah I'm out. We suck - I feel bad for everyone here who wasted 3hrs of their lives watching that crap.
> 
> Embarrassing.


Sorry to say, but this is how I feel too. If Joe Smith would have gotten that rebound, we would have probably won...oh well. The whole team sucked, so putting this loss on Joe Smith is totally wrong.


----------



## Pioneer10

SamTheMan67 said:


> Pioneer I think you may be too hard on wally. Granted his shot has been sucking, but he played very solid defense the first half contesting every shot.. even giving vince a tough time on stretches. The second half he was coming out hard on picks and doubles and no one was helping on his man and rotating so that shouldnt be his fault.


Sorry Sam, I saw a guy who overrotated and was consistently out of position. Literally all the backdoors run in the second half was on Wally's guy: he was caught ballwatching. I think many are giving Wally a pass right now because he's passionate but he's got to show me something more then that particularly if he's bricking and rushing shots


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Sorry Sam, I saw a guy who overrotated and was consistently out of position. Literally all the backdoors run in the second half was on Wally's guy: he was caught ballwatching. I think many are giving Wally a pass right now because he's passionate but he's got to show me something more then that particularly if he's bricking and rushing shots


To be fair the same can be said about Andy. He was guilty of all of those things last night as well.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> To be fair the same can be said about Andy. He was guilty of all of those things last night as well.


and to be fair I criticized Andy as well throughout the game thread. The difference to me is that Andy has had for the most part been a terrific player for us and just come out from having two really good games. Wally on the other hand hasn't shown me anything so far and right now I feel people are giving him a free pass mainly because he looks fired up out there. Now I'm more then willing to listen to arguments that the dude just had a kid and is still used to getting used to playing with Lebron. I'm not calling for him to not to be given a chance going forward but what I am saying is that I think overall he has been subpar and dissappointing. I'd prefer to see some unconventional lineups like West/Jones in addition to just throwing Wally out there for long periods of time


----------



## SamTheMan67

This is going to be the first coach of wally z's career that pushes him defensively.. I don't expect him to be a stopper, but to be an average defender before its said and done. The first half he played a very nice defensive game, rotating correctly. The 2nd is where he fell apart, mainly on missed rotations and no one helping him on sliding over to nacjbar (isnt it funny how every scrub goes off vs us)


----------



## SamTheMan67

And no matter how hes shooting now, look at his history of 9 years. Theres no arguing his past percentages. Things will even out, he will settle into a 13 ppg role, and provide much needed scoring


----------



## Pioneer10

If it makes anyone feel better the Nets just beat the Jazz at home by 2.


----------

